
Ask HN: Where to find people to code together with? - lignux
I wan&#x27;t to pair with someone to build something together to expand our skills and work in a team.<p>In the past i have done a few side projects but nothing big and the problem i have is most of the stuff i start i don&#x27;t finish so i think this would help me a lot.<p>Are there any communities that offer what i&#x27;m looking for?
======
siscia
We have this Great event Here in Milan called Open Source Saturday.

Roughly once a month we meet and we start a brief round table where whoever
propose project he would like to work during the day, then we pair up and each
pair (or triplets) works together at whichever project they have decided.

After lunch and before to leave we communicate to the other the "successes" of
the day which can be either commits, PR, learn a new thing or just had fun
with friends.

Goal of the day is to contribute to open source, sometimes we succeed done
other times we just have fun and learn new things.

You could start a similar events in your area...

~~~
j0rg3
Great idea! Good for you guys!

------
ud0
Hey what are your specific skillset and how long have you been coding, I'm
willing to pair with someone and work on something if it's interesting enough.
I work on side projects in my free time and I work full time as a front-end
engineer used to be full-stack.

~~~
lignux
Lately i have been developing with Node.js/Express and React+Redux with rxjs.
I also know Rails, some React Native, Java.

If you are interested send me a message and we can talk.

~~~
ud0
I can't send you a direct message on here visit www.udo.com.ng and send me a
message from there :)

------
roschdal
[https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web)

